# Una pregunta conceptual de un preamplificador para subwoofer



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 12, 2008)

Hola a todos! Mas abajo deje el circuito del que hablo, como veran esta diceñado para dos canales, pero yo quiero usarlo para un solo canal , ya que deceo conectar el pre+amplificador a la pc en la salida preparada para subwoofer q es mono (estaria simulando con la pc y los amplificadores un hometheater, obviamente tengo los demas amplificador pero tienen muy pocos bajos, por eso complemento el sistema con el subwoofer)
Yo con mi teoria  (estudio electronica) creo q si mando a masa una entrada de las dos, seria como q de un canal no hay señal entonces se ecualizaria solo la entrada q le mando la señal de la pc, es correcto esto? Muchas Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Dic 12, 2008)

No, viejo. No es estéreo.
Ese circuito SUMA los dos canales en uno y entran a la pata inversora del 062.
Si conectás una de esas a tierra sólo vas a perder señal.

Si tenés una estráda mono, simplemente NO CONECTES una de las dos entradas y listo.
Como sea, ese no es un pre, es sólo un filtro pasabajos. 

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 12, 2008)

No necesitas mandar nada a masa. Con solo no conectarla es suficiente o sino elimina la R de entrada y listo. Eso es solamente un sumador previo al tratamiento de la señal para recortarla en las frecuencias bajas que une los dos canales ya que la señal de bajos inferior a 300 hz no existe en estereo y es solamente compuesta por ondas monoaurales.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 14, 2008)

Muchas gracias, no me habia dado cuenta, es un sumador, lo vi en el colegio hace semanas y no me acordaba, muchas gracias por sus respuestas, saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2008)

De nada.


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 15, 2008)

OK. Saludos. Cualquier duda a tu disposición.


----------

